# Medical and fitness



## Partrees (24 May 2017)

Hey guys,

I can't find information on this (I think I am just blind or something, as people have found information for me about my last topic), so I am asking for help again! Typically, do you do your Medical and your Fitness tests in the same day? I see quite a few people going for their Interviews and Medicals on the same day and I was just wondering about it, mostly to know if I should bring my work out stuff with me.

Also, I have looked at the CAF's pages and I see that it shows to bring shorts and a t-shirt to work out in, but I have also seen some dated information on there that is no longer relevant (such as SQ still being on some of the pages when SQ was apparently changed to BMQ Land years ago).

Thanks in advance for any help that you can give!


----------



## FinnO25 (24 May 2017)

I do think that everyone has medical and fitness tests that are different. When I went for my medical I was never given a fitness test to say the least. All that was asked of me was to touch my toes and I am in the infantry application process. 

If you are looking for more in depth info I would recommend looking at: "Enrollment Medical Standards" section


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 May 2017)

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> . . . everyone has medical and fitness tests that are different. . . .



No, they don't.  You just think they do because you have no experience (or knowledge) on which to base your opinion.



			
				Partrees said:
			
		

> . . . Typically, do you do your Medical and your Fitness tests in the same day? I see quite a few people going for their Interviews and Medicals on the same day and I was just wondering about it, mostly to know if I should bring my work out stuff with me.





			
				Partrees said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Edmonton
> Regular/Reserve: *Regular* NCM



Don't worry about it at this stage of the process.  You will be told what you need to do when you need to do it.  Also, applicants for the Regular Force do not do "fitness testing" as part of enrolment, that is done after they are enrolled and when they are at BMQ.  Only Reserve Force pers do fitness testing prior to enrolment.  As for T-shirt and shorts for the medical - that's so it is easier and quicker to complete the medical without having a bunch of half-dressed people milling around in the corridors.


----------

